# Meet up for Southern New Englanders



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Jenn was going to post this but I know she is busy so I figured I would start it and she could Finish...

We want to have a meet up at Roger Williams in Rhode Island on Sunday October 18th around 1ish?









We usually have a great turn out and it is so beautiful there 
providing the weather co-operates.









We usually meet at the boathouse and Jenn can give you awesome directions and the pups have fun so come on and join us for a nice walk and lots of laughs!!









Below are pics from the last meet-up at Roger Williams


















Hope to see everyone!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I hope to be IN with the wee peanut Man, myself!!!!!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Can I come and play with your dogs before I get mine? LOL

sounds like a great time. enjoy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sure you can!!

Kate I hope you can come can't wait to meet little guy


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

OOO I am so bummed out! I have to work that weekend!
I hope I can get to the next one! Put my on for PMing future events if you have a list!
Thanks
Sweet Mammy (Byrne)







and Angel


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Woot! I hope to be there with Ruger.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: smykeCan I come and play with your dogs before I get mine? LOL


Mike, I've got a dog you can walk - just to see what you're getting into







. 

He's the puppy on the right, not listening a correction from the Ris in the yellow shirt. 
'I don't have to listen to you. You're not my Dad!'

Yes I was a bit busy, had to take TT to the dentist
tak the twins to school, walmart, groceries
take DS#1 to school, 
work the Buff Beast at the cove
eat, get the twins
take the scenic route to get James at school through the park with the twins & Moon
review the schoolwork
Now I'm back. Breathing, I think!

Some of my favorite pics from the park meetups - Ris and little baby Frodo in his boot (for those who don't know Fro, he was brought in by an ACO to where his mom works. Abandoned at 2 weeks old with a severely shattered leg. The vet fused his hock together so when he was a pup, he walked dragging it a bit and it would bleed.)









Core exercises









Frodo was a bit tired so he got a ride back to the cars









Dawn, Brady and my DD, the 'Can I hold your hand' monster









My Otto, making friends. He's very outgoing

















My dogs, on a different outing last fall.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh! Dawn, I mentioned it to Jess last night, she thought they were free on the 18th. Since all the dogs LOVE to swim, I thought maybe after the walk we could take a trip by Morgan's favorite cove - Stillhouse. 

Stillhouse Cove is a rare gem of an urban estuary, well loved and cared for by my neighbors. Also a bit of American history, it's where they brought the captain of the Gaspee ashore after they shot him and burned his boat during the first armed insurrection of the revolution 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GaspC3%A9e_Affair#Historiographical_Background
I just checked and the tide will be out at 2:08pm on the 18th - not much to see there when the tide is high.

Some pics of the cove last spring









On the beach (that isn't there at hide tide)









From the bank









I don't swim anymore but I still like to get in up to my ears!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh Cool!! you know I am a football widow on Sundays!!
B and I are in for anything!!!

yeah Mike I think Otti would be for you he is a sweet boy!!
just don't let the kids get in front of you and the buff beast!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa and I will try to make it, but I can offer no guarantees. It's quite a shag for us.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I hope you can! It's much easier to find than oakland beach, lol.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ohhh, Baby Frodo!!!!







Back before I turned him into a brat!!!















Frodo, Ilan and Tasha will be there!!!!!!!
Fenna will still be playing Momma!
Frodo says....... Lets go swimming!!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Jaime!
Frodo misses Risa!







His love of his life turned into one big snark at him, and then went away to have pups!















On that note, it is Quite a shag!









I'll look in my calender and see if we can't get a meet up down my way too!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Poor Frodo, such a sweet boy and his love gets knocked up by some other guy and leaves him







I hope you're telling him she'll be home for xmas!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG you too are too funny!!
yeah the gang will be there minus miss fenna
Jamie hopefully you and Risa can come!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

JIC we can make it, could someone PM me the directions?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'll put them here publicly - you'd be coming straight up Rt 95 right?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I would love to meet some of the DOGS and people on board.I am in CT.My dog is less open than I am to a meet and greet but if I come he will def be with me!Directions and times please-I don't bite -love too meet y'all Jake won't bite you but NOT any-dog friendly/


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

ttalldog!
We would love to meet you!








We always work around the sheps!








A couple of the ladies, (my Tasha for one!) love to walk but would prefer to be left alone!
The boys generally keep themselves occupied!









Jenn-


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL Jess 
oh please do come the more the merrier
brady usually keeps to himself must sniff and pee on everything
Jenn gives great directions


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

jake will kissy love any humans-is kinda a butthead with strange dogs --I do not consider myself in any way an interpreter of dog language but he is OK / NOT OK at times.Please give directions to meet up -really would like to meet like minded GSD lovers in area!!!would be soo great to see/meet members(maybe more neat to see the dogs!!)


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Jenn does give great directions!

All sheps are ok/ not ok. Thats why we love them!!!!









Watch out for Brady!!!! When he stops to sniff, it's like running into a brick wall!!!!!









Ilan will be occupied with Ana, and Mr. Frodo generally is so happy, he just runs circles around me the whole time!







Tasha will be working with her Dad, because she needs to trust men a bit more!
(Actually, I just tell myself that. The real fact is, no one in my family wants to walk Frodo!





















)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ttall, there's plenty of space for Jake to stretch out. I'd like to show everyone the other side - straight across the road where we took a right by the green house and the stable last fall. More big grassy hills, less weirdos and way less trash (it's where I took the pictures yesterday that are on my FB page.)

I may change my mind and bring Queen Morgan instead of the wild thing. We've had a few interesting moments with new dogs coming into the pack but it always works out. 

Directions:

Google Cladrash's ave Providence RI. The boathouse is right where Pine Hill ave meets it. 

Print the map - big enough to read the street names. It's a big park and if you end up on the wrong side of the park behind the zoo, you won't be a happy camper. Seriously, print the map. You want the map.

There are signs in the park pointing to the carousel, the green house and the swan boats. These things are all on the same road as the boat house.
*********************************
Coming from RT 6, you want to take RT10 south to Cranston, get off at RT 1 Elmwood Avenue. Take a left off the ramp. Go through one light and the park entrance will be on your right. Use your map (j/k) see below
*********************************
Coming from CT coastal RT 95 NORTH, take the RT 10 exit. I think it's exit number 16 (if you miss this exit, take exit 18, see below). Break right immediately for the RT 1 ramp. At the light at the end of the ramp, go left. Go through one light and the park entrance is on your right. 

From the elmwood ave entrance (there's 2 of them), you want to go past the casino (big victorian looking thing). 

After the casino is a statue then a HUGE buttonwood tree infront of the Betsy Williams cottage. Take a right onto the road immediately after the cottage.

Go down the hill to the next rotary. Take the first right off the rotary. Signs will point you to the carousal and green house.

Follow this for a few hundred feet and the road will fork. Go left-ish here. 

You should see the carousal. Go over the speed bump and the boathouse will be on your left. 

*********************************
From Mass or downtown Providence. 95 SOUTH, take exit 18 Thurbers Avenue/Rt 1A. (this is driving past my house so trust me!)

Turn left off the ramp (if you were coming from 95 north and missed the rt10 exit, you want to go right). 

There's a scrap yard and a honeydew donut at the end of the ramp. Go right onto 1A, Allens Avenue. 

You'll see the gas tanks and the river on the left. Follow this road for about 1 1/2 miles.

Take a right at the traffic light at Norwood Ave. House on the far right corner has a big huge hot pink retaining wall, can't miss it. The water will be on the left. There may or may not be a sign pointing RT1A to the right. You'll know if you went to far if you get into a really nice neighborhood, the road ends and there's a cove (lol, we don't live up there)

Stay on Norwood avenue and go straight through the next light at broad st, between the walgreens and the Blooming Mad Florist (seriously, that's what it's called). 

The park will be about 1/8 mile up - really nice houses through here. When you get to the end of Norwood ave (the park is infront of you, there's a pond), go right. Follow that road down past the cemetery.

When you get to the rotary after the cemetery, go 3/4 of the way around and take that road. There will be a little bridge then a HUGE greenhouse on the left. The Prov. Police stables will be on the right.

Follow this road down the hill, around the curve, over the speedbump, over another bridge and the boat house will be on your immediate right.

*********************************
and yeah I got a problem with the speed bumps. They just put 2 new ones in on my side of the park and reduced the speed in the whole place to 15mph. They will ticket you too. In their little green park trucks...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockWatch out for Brady!!!! When he stops to sniff, it's like running into a brick wall!!!!!


yep. He'll cut you off too and park his wall directly where he wants to sniff.



> Originally Posted By: BJDimockActually, I just tell myself that. The real fact is, no one in my family wants to walk Frodo!


He's a little boy dog in a big dog body. He's just happy, he's bouncy, he's bobbing and weaving all over the place! Yeah I keep telling myself that too. It'll get better, it'll get better. I'm not being mean making Otto walk in a tight heel, I'm saving his feet from the bottom of my boots. Yeah I still need the boots to walk him!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Quote: Follow that road down past the cemetery.
> 
> When you get to the rotary after the cemetery, go 3/4 of the way around and take that road. There will be a little bridge then a HUGE greenhouse on the left. The Prov. Police stables will be on the right.


forgot to add there's a new SPEEDBUMP in the section between Norwood ave and the rotary. 

LOL someone painted EDGEWOOD RULES on it. The providence parks department didn't like that and painted a big black spot on it, they must be from South Elmwood.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

He's a little boy dog in a big dog body. He's just happy, he's bouncy, he's bobbing and weaving all over the place! 

Nice of you to put it that way!!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Krystal-
Please come and bring Ruger! There is nothing better than meeting shep friends!!!! Looking forward to meeting you!!!!

Mike- you really are more than welcome to come!!!!!

Jess


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockNice of you to put it that way!!!!


I know all about that way! Morgan had some crazy legs when she was a teenager but Otto, well he's Otto and he will not be walked. He will walk me or get his toes stepped on trying.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Someday, i wanna join youse guys. (tryin' to pick up the local accent again!) Grimmi is like Frodo x Otto x Kryptonite!







I am not enough ballast







for him when there are other dogs or kids and he wants to EXPLODE to go greet in the wildest, doofiest manner. Walking him when a group is present? SOME DAY maybe.























Until powerful homeopathy, changes-his-mindset training, kicks butt medication, and a personality transplant (Grimmi, me, or both!) happen, I'll just have to envy you all.. and wish you a GREAT get-together and meet-up!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Patti, we could arrange for you to come without Grimmi if you'd like to just hang out. Jess probably has a spare guide dog around somewhere


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Indeed, Patti. No one says you have to come with Grimmi.









ttalldog, it's okay if your pupper is a bit iffy with other dogs. Risa is actually afraid of other dogs and can be reactive or snarky at times. But everyone was pretty cool about it when we met up in April. Ri herself was very good until she got a bit tired and grumpy at the end. I don't think anyone would say anything if you chose to keep your distance--I know that's what I do when Ris has had enough.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Jamie, Risa was lovely in April. It was Morgan who had the tude that day. I keep telling her she's not the Queen of Oakland Beach but she's not buying it.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaPatti, we could arrange for you to come without Grimmi if you'd like to just hang out. Jess probably has a spare guide dog around somewhere


I happen to have 2 in house right now









Ilan would be honored if Patti would take her lead and whisper sweet nothings in her ear!









Ana said that she would walk Tasha! (Why on earth will my family not walk Frodo?







)
He's not that bad, is he????


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock (Why on earth will my family not walk Frodo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Frodo is just an exuberant young boy. Let Otto take them for a spin...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just saw the pics! BEEBEE Frodo!! LOL!! I would love to come. I wanna meet everyone! It would be like meeting celebrities!







I am hoping that my eyes are okay to come, and am over the flu. A lot is happening unexpectedly in my current situation, but I would love to come meet you guys! The pics of Morgan in the water are too cute. Brady I would recognize anywhere-- HUNK!! And beautiful Dawn too!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Patti Iwill come and get you if you really want to come
pm me I will get you pick up B and go


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BJDimockWatch out for Brady!!!! When he stops to sniff, it's like running into a brick wall!!!!!
> ...


Excuse me ladies do not bad mouth my dog!! 









Ok ok your right he is a wall and will cut you off and trip you!!









Thats why we love the bulldozer he does what he wants when he wants


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh Patti when it comes to it when you have Grimmi back 
we could change dogs B is usually good but somedays he does take his grumpy pill


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

That's cuz he's the King. It's good to be the king. He's a sweet boy, kissed me last time I asked him to. Just once. Wasn't giving up a second one









Patti, we'd be so happy if you came. It's a glorious park and the colors are just starting to come in. Perfect for collecting leaves! All kinds of interesting cones and acorns too. I found these spikey ball things the other day, no idea what kind of tree they come off but they're all over the park. They turn brown like a pinecone and are full of little shakey seeds. Very fun to collect things in Roger Williams park.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

King really um maybe








then again your proberbly right no one messes with him except 
Morgan










but she is queen so she can









Oh Patti please come Brady will protect you and he is a good wall to lean on!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan says it had to be Brady becuase Otto and Frodo are just too dorky.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaMorgan says it had to be Brady becuase Otto and Frodo are just too dorky.












they are the jesters of the court!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The 18th, right? Next Sunday? i can hopefully conme! i am suffering major undercoat-fluff withdrawal!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

have it on my calendar -hope to be there if possible-given weather hope NO blizzard in RI


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldoghave it on my calendar -hope to be there if possible-given weather hope NO blizzard in RI


Ooo I wish! We rarely get blizzards. 2 in the 10 years I've lived here - one of them the day after my twins made their early debut. If I'm lucky, we get 4" of snow. Just enough to ski on.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfThe 18th, right? Next Sunday? i can hopefully conme! i am suffering major undercoat-fluff withdrawal!


I'll get you pm me with address i have gps so I will be able to find you!!
B will have to give up shot gun though LOL
but he will give you lots of kisses


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Just kinda looking at Denver where they had to cancel BASEBALL cause of snow-In coastal CT I can look at big snow 20 miles inland and we get nothing-Jakester LOVES snow and I have Jeep -bring it ON!!!Hope to see you next week-kinda iffy cause I am in medical job that has on call weird hours.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I hope you can make it! We like new faces.

The park is less than a mile from the ocean and we're the same way. 10 miles away from the water there will be a foot of snow. We get 4 inches and most of the time it's half melted by afternoon.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Patti! Please come!!!!!!!! It looks like my step kids will be with us, so already Ana is trying to tell me how well I walk Ilan and Frodo together! (She's thinking of the carousel!







)
ttalldog! Try to come if you can! I get the weird, on call hours!

I am getting sooo excited! I miss you guys!









Jess


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG no snow!! Is too early to think about that!

Ris and I are planning on coming! We can't wait!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

WooHoo Risa and Jamie are coming! 

Now I might have to bring Otto so he can play kissy face with her. I'm torn between the well behaved nice walking Queen or Mr I'm so Happy I could drag Mom all over the park!

The park is looking good, lots of color coming in. Bring those maps so you can tour the whole thing and see all our colorful specimens. I've been walking that park for 9 years. Last week I discovered there are chestnut trees. Yes I am in a rush to roast them over an open fire!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Risa?????






















Mr. Frodo will groom himself before that meeting!!!!
This is going to be great!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I hope so! May have to rethink the walk if Patti's coming







We found her a ride, maybe 2...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Patti walks too! LOVE walks! Assign me a guide dog or just attach me to Otto and enjoy the laughs.







Seriously, i'll do fine. Can't wait!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sorry, I was thinking the way I wanted to take everyone has a lot of exposed tree roots - my daughter kept tripping the other day. 

You don't want to be attached to Otto. He's getting better but he's well, a 16 month old eastern block head who gets very excited. Otto Foos Otto Foos Otto stop pulling me!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Ilan is a very gentle walker!








She'll find Jen and I wherever we end up, after trying to contain the puppies!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

woo hoo!
what time again


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Anytime, but 2ish would be good if Jess' girls wanted to stay for the

Jack o'Lantern spectacular!
http://www.rogerwilliamsparkzoo.org/jols/index.cfm

Mr Frodo is welcome to borrow Otto's crate for a few hours (Otto says he can take it but I said no, it's brand new, barely used







). I think the girls could get in with their guide dog in training jackets. This is their policy on guide dogs - pretty sketchy.

http://www.rogerwilliamsparkzoo.org/visit/faq.cfm#nopets


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

2 works
I think I got the other Jen talked into it


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok do we have a rain date please 
I was watching news hopefully they are wrong


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

If it rains, we could do new years day (nov 1 to you non pagans). 

DS#1 is having a birthday party on the 24th so I expect to spend all day the entire 25th cleaning my house.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Works for me 
how about every one else


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I had an idea - we could do a swap meet kinda thing too. 

I have some timberland ladies hiking boots in great shape, I can't throw in the good will becuase I spent too much on them but they never broke in for my wide feet.

Extra collars and dog stuff I don't use that someone else might like. No leashes though. Otto ate them!

He's been training hard for the meet up! Yesterday and today we walked the loop (which is just gorgeous this week). Today there was some yodeling of "James DON"T RUN MAN!' but not much pulling. He sat nicely for 20 minutes while the kids picked chestnuts. There was a pair of GSDs on the other side of the field - didn't pull or yodel or do anything other than look at them. 

It was kinda funny becuase there was this other gray ford right there by the chestnuts. It didn't look at all like my car other than gray and it was a ford. He really wanted to get in that car! (no, I did not let him jump on it) Later when we were leaving, we saw the couple with the 2 shepherds getting in that same car. He must have smelled them!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

hey looks like Sunday is a bust freaking mother nature


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I can't do November 1st. I made plans that day already.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

This sucks!!!!!! Everyone keep an eye on the weather! This is NE, and it could end up being 80 degrees and beautiful yet!!!!
I just bought Frodo his new boots! (They have fleece inside! 
I have a whole month of Sundays free in November!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimockEveryone keep an eye on the weather! This is NE, and it could end up being 80 degrees and beautiful yet!!!!


Yes it could. Wasn't nearly as bad today as they said and yesterday turned into a nice afternoon too.

New boots for Frodo? Yay! Did he eat the old ones







or am I thinking of Otto.

Poor Otto, he's been training soooooo hard for this sunday. Oh well, if we have to call on account of rain, he'll have more time to make himself more socially acceptable. 

I planned on walking him on the loop every day this week so he's not too excited. When something becomes becomes routine for him, he's soooo much better behaved. When he doesn't know what to expect, it all goes crazy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

ARGH!!!!!
so Mad mother nature is not playing nice!!!!
a friend of mine with a 5 mth old GSD was asking about walks 
Jamie what about the following weekend??


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

As far as I know, I'm still free the 25th. I could possibly back out of our plans for Nov 1st as they're not 100% solidified yet. But I don't really want to if I can avoid it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

it say showers on weather.com
lets wait until saturday and make the call
I'd hate for people to drive whne weather is cruddy
or we could meet and drink LOLOL


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm free the next weekend as well!








The only Sunday that I have booked is the one after Halloween. I believe I am being decended upon by a bunch of teens with boyfriends who have offered to take Ana trick or treating the night before.









Jenn, Frodo didn't eat his boots! The poor thing wore through all 4 of them. (It has been over a year!)
I got him better padded ones this time, for sidewalk walking!








I agree, lets not call this walk until Sat. (I'm still holding out!







)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

the sunday after Halloween Jamie can't do either
I am open any Sunday too 
now they are saying coastal rain WT heck 
why why why can't mother nature play nice


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think she listened to ya, Dawn. Accuweather is now saying 46 and sunny

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ri/provide...pchg=1&metric=0

I could go more for 56 and cloudy but with a winter jacket, gloves and a scarf, the folliage in the park is worth it.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I am so excited 
happy dance


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Me too. Otto is going trainging at the dog park today - lets see how he does wtih other dogs after his RUCKUS this morngin


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I know Jen is still in if weather cooperates
please let it be nice out


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Maybe the 42mph gusts we're supposed to get tomorrow will blow it all out to see. Or up to Maine. They're used to cold and wet up there


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

need the boots just in case


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

for accuweather!
I'm not going to talk about the possible 3 inches of snow accumulation I'm supposed to get tonight.








Yes, it's snowing here.
I have someone you guys have to meet!!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Oooo now I'm even more excited. 

And you guys are getting snow!? I don't know if we're supposed to get any. But the rain looked suspiciously like really wet snow as it pelted my windshield on the way home.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Jaime, 
I am getting snow. It has been coming down since around noon, but has just started to accumulate.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I think Ris' went to grab her sweatshirt and is on her way to your place. She loves snow!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Ooo Jess has someone for us to meet. He or she? Furry or no?











> Originally Posted By: littledmcneed the boots just in case


I have boots! Extra boots! For Otto, I only have workboots.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Furry, and a she.








I'll post my story on pics in a bit.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Everyone needs to do the sunshine dance!!

Jaime you can bring Ris up anytime to play in the snow

Jess saw your post and FB she looks like a love 
hard decision but the right one


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Doing sunshine dance...







C'monnn, clear skies and mild temps!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Patti you are awesome!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am not Happy 
accuweather is saying the same as everyone else 
argh


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Feh!  Now they're saying rain for James' party. Grrrrrrrrr. 

That will be interesting running a big honkin tarp from my side door to the boucy house...


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Power of positive thinking????


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Should Risa and I go outside tomorrow and do a freestyle dance in hopes of good weather? I hope the weather chooses to cooperate!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes! Everyone concentrate - let this cold wind blowing through push all the rain out to sea!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so bummed. It doesn't look like the weather is going to cooperate.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I woke up this morning and said sure, it's sunny out NOW...


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Darn... a nor'easter is in the works?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's been cold like one for a couple days now!

Next sunday could work for me but I'll need some help with crowd control on saturday (Help me Dawn!)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Meet up Southern New Englanders on 10/25*

I will be there what time


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Meet up Southern New Englanders on 10/25*

2 - 4 Jump around jump around. I bought chocolate cake today. Will check the pinata stuffing for whistles - that you for the reminder. LIttle plastic whistles drive me nuts! The dogs took out all the wooden train whistles...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Meet up Southern New Englanders on 10/25*

I'll be there at 1 to help


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Meet up Southern New Englanders on 10/25*

Thank you! You can help me figure out what I'm going to to hang this pinata...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Meet up Southern New Englanders on 10/25*

got it


----------

